# Kuchu Nage



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

When I first learned Kuchu Nage, it was in a series of Aikido classes I took while in the Army, and we basically just crouched.  In the jujutsu I'm involved with now, we go down to a knee.  I was just curious what your style does.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bignick (Feb 1, 2007)

Although not familiar with the throw, in general it can be harder for people to maintain a good solid posture by crouching as opposed to kneeling.  Especially for someone like me that's so tall.  If I have to get "under" something like an arm, etc...to maintain good posture I usually have to kneel.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

bignick said:


> Although not familiar with the throw, in general it can be harder for people to maintain a good solid posture by crouching as opposed to kneeling.  Especially for someone like me that's so tall.  If I have to get "under" something like an arm, etc...to maintain good posture I usually have to kneel.


Hey Nick,

It's the classic "body in sky" thrown.  Going under their arm and continuing their forward momentum at it's basic level.  I'll definitely agree with you, it's much more stable also a heck of a lot easier to keep them going forward.


----------



## Munkyjitsudo (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like a epong seonage, but couldnt imagine it while kneeling. In are judo class a lot of students won matches with a kneeling morote seonagi. And I think when you mean crouch you mean loading up the body. You can either step in and load them up on your back by bending your knees and getting lower than there waist or by waiting for them to push and to turn and take a knee while doing the same upperbody movements and away they go. There both effective just I guess for different situations, the kneeling method I think is a lot newer as my jujitsu sensei who also is a 2nd dan in judo and she laughed at us when she saw that we were doing morotes while kneeling but then wanted to know more after she found out are judo sensei taught us (he's stephen siroy sambo world champ) so she knew it had to be somewhat practical.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 1, 2007)

Munkyjitsudo said:


> sounds like a epong seonage, but couldnt imagine it while kneeling. In are judo class a lot of students won matches with a kneeling morote seonagi. And I think when you mean crouch you mean loading up the body. You can either step in and load them up on your back by bending your knees and getting lower than there waist or by waiting for them to push and to turn and take a knee while doing the same upperbody movements and away they go. There both effective just I guess for different situations, the kneeling method I think is a lot newer as my jujitsu sensei who also is a 2nd dan in judo and she laughed at us when she saw that we were doing morotes while kneeling but then wanted to know more after she found out are judo sensei taught us (he's stephen siroy sambo world champ) so she knew it had to be somewhat practical.


As you are a Judoka, you probably don't do the throw I'm trying to describe.  It's in more of the Aiki type jujutsu's.

Speaking of which, I need to get to a Judo school and learn some stuff from them!


----------



## bignick (Feb 2, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> It's the classic "body in sky" thrown.  Going under their arm and continuing their forward momentum at it's basic level.  I'll definitely agree with you, it's much more stable also a heck of a lot easier to keep them going forward.



What you gain in stability you lose in mobility...which is always the tradeoff.  I did a search on the throw, and saw your picture in the photo gallery, although I don't think I've ever done the through proper, I see the idea now though.  It's a lot similar to a throw we do out of sankyu.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Hell, I forgot that I had a pic of one of our students doing it in my gallery else I just would have linked to that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

The pic of one of our students doing Kuchu Nage is here.  It's not a very well done one as tori should be pretty much hip to hip with uke, but this gives you the general idea.


Jeff


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not trying to divert the thread but seeing the title reminded me of my sensei.  He was a firm believer in never speaking poorly of anyone but also wouldn't just flat out lie.  Whenever he was asked about another instructor and he couldn't endorse him with a clear conscious, he'd just say, "He's got great kuchi waza!"


----------



## Yari (Feb 13, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> The pic of one of our students doing Kuchu Nage is here. It's not a very well done one as tori should be pretty much hip to hip with uke, but this gives you the general idea.
> 
> 
> Jeff


 
I would say either your doing an Aiki-nage or some kind of Kokyunage. Aikinage i usally stepping infront and going under Ukes movement. While kokyunage is trying to hold the throw/momentum until you throw.

/Yari


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 13, 2007)

We might be hitting the wall of different terminology here.


Jeff


----------



## Yari (Feb 13, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> We might be hitting the wall of different terminology here.
> 
> 
> Jeff


 
True, and probably not the last time either... 

/Yari


----------



## Mollydog (Apr 10, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> As you are a Judoka, you probably don't do the throw I'm trying to describe. It's in more of the Aiki type jujutsu's.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to get to a Judo school and learn some stuff from them!


It sounds like Ippon Seo Nage to me in Judo.  You could do this throw from the knees, but in judo it is more common for morote seio nage to be done from the knees.


----------

